# Oil Rig Coordinates Off Mobile/ Dauphin Island



## phillja (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have the coordinates for petronas or the other rigs in the area? I had them but must have deleted or otherwise lost them. Any help is greatly appreciated. Trying to plot a route, but it's kinda hard without the actual numbers.... Thanks.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

*petronas 29 13.740 - 87 46.858*


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

If you go to rodnreel.com and look across the top of the homepage and real small there will be some things like weather, for sale, etc but there is a GPS one and if you go in there you can find any rig in the gulf in any block area etc the age date placed maned 24hrs or not gps cords water depth all the works. You can select by depth whatever great tool

creighton


----------

